# Need suggestion about rear and center



## lovnblack (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi Im a newbie here. I got a home cinema system, receiver Kenwood KRF-7773, Fronts Infinity SM-255. I sold my rears and center speakers last week. Now I am looking for a new rears and center. My budget is enough for BOSE 301 V or JBL L 820 rear alternatives. But I can not make a decision about these 2 alternatives. I want to ask to professionals  Which one will accord with my receiver and fronts? I could find technical details about JBL but couldn find db, khz details about BOSE... And finally want to ask your opinion about a center for my system. My budget is enough for JBL LC 2 or Klipsch RC-2. Of course I know center have to be very powerful so that I want to choose best one of them. 

Thanx for your suggestion, interest and time.


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

Bose are way overpriced for what you get. You might want to consider listening to speakers at a local A/V store (not Best Buy).

It's best to match the center speaker's "timbre" to that of the front speakers so that when voices travel from one side to the other they don't sound different in the middle. Klipsch may be a bad match to what you already have. My understanding is that they tend to be somewhat more aggressive in the higher frequencies.


----------



## lovnblack (Jan 12, 2010)

Bose 301V's price looks good in a store..honestly its cheaper than JBL L 820 (for now) but as I said before, I couldnt find BOSE's technical spec details, so that I can not be sure about JBL or BOSE. What u think about it?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The reason why you cannot find Bose's technical details is they do not allow Audio Magazines to do measurements. Bose really neither offer quality or value. They spend more on advertising and litigation (suing companies) than they do on engineering.

I am not sure what companies are available to you in Turkey, but if you give us a budget and some examples of the companies available in your area, we will do everything we can to help you.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## lovnblack (Jan 12, 2010)

Hello,
The reason why you cannot find Bose's technical details is they do not allow Audio Magazines to do measurements. Bose really neither offer quality or value. They spend more on advertising and litigation (suing companies) than they do on engineering.

I am not sure what companies are available to you in Turkey, but if you give us a budget and some examples of the companies available in your area, we will do everything we can to help you.
Cheers,
JJ

Hi JJ,

In here, most famous and easy to find companies are : bose, jbl, kef, klipsch...but no one of them is not a vendor, you can buy just only what u find. Kef's prices is really high in here...bose 301 V's and jbl l 820's prices are approx. 600USD I know its too high for US but...If I buy from outside of Turkey than I got customs problems...

I am afraid I have to choose one of them or not..it depends your suggestions of course...

By the way I found klipsch rc 62 (600usd) and jbl lc 2 (620usd) 1 hour ago...which one would be great with my kenwood krf 7773 and infinity sm 255

Thanx again


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
A nice advantage to Klipsch is they are very efficient. That is they play very loud with very little amplifier power. And I completely understand you need to buy local. That is why I was asking what companies were available in your area.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## lovnblack (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi again,

What u meant "companies"..? I thought that u meant brands of speakers and so that I written bose, jbl, kef, klipsch..I mean we can find these brands in Turkey. But..if I misunderstood you and u meant where I can buy (companies) than my answer will be "nothing"  cause we got only a partner of Ebay, thats all. But we got a lot of stores and they sell every brand of speakers. 

Lastly, apologize..but I want to ask again if u got kenwood krf 7773 reciever and infinity sm 255 fronts, which rears that you would buy : bose 301 V or jbl l 820. And which center that u would buy: klipsch rc 62 or JBL LC-2?

Thanx


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

If you can get Infinity speakers in your area I would highly recommend going with them for your centre and rears. As already mentioned stay far away from Bose they simply won't sound as good as other same priced speakers from other manufacturers.


----------



## lovnblack (Jan 12, 2010)

ow ok Bose deleted from my list  thanx...I will try to find Kenwood speakers..but...what about that JBL LC 2 center and JBL L 820 rears? What u think about them, if I can not find Kenwood, JBLs will support a good sound balance with my receiever and fronts?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

JBL makes a fine speaker but as others have said matching the centre and fronts is fairly important however I dont think that you will find a perfect match due to the mains you have being more road system grade. Can you get the Infinity CC225 anywhere around where you live? that would be a much better choice.


----------



## lovnblack (Jan 12, 2010)

Unfortunately, I just searched all webstores and friend's sources but I couldnt find infinity cc225 in here  whatever..I think I have to choose jbl 

Thanx for your help


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You should be fine with JBL as most of the speakers that they sell are specifically designed for Home theater.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Lovnblack, whichever speakers you choose, the goal should be to use the same brand of speakers for all channels. The subwoofer does not need to be the same brand, but the mains (front), center, and surround speakers should ideally be from the same company. Since you already have Infinity mains, then as Tony recommended, you should ideally get Infinity for the rest. This is especially important for the Center Channel.

My earlier question was about what brands of speakers do you have access to and what is your budget?
Depending on your budget, you could move your front pair to the rear and get bigger speakers as well.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Unfortunately, the Infinity SM-255 is an older speaker without an equivalent center. This might suggest finding a pair of speakers in the old SM line and using one for a center. The other speakers in that SM group are the SM-225, SM-185 and SM-165. The others in the SM line which also had the polycell tweeter and polypropylene coated woofer were the SM-155, SM-125, SM-85 and SM-65. I have two pairs of Infinity SM-65s that would be great surrounds, but alas there are just too many miles between us.

The following are the SM series that had the 1" Polycell tweeter:

Infinity SM Series: SM80, SM82, SM85, SM-80, SM-82, SM85, SM 80, SM 82, SM 85

Infinity SM Series: SM100, SM102, SM105, SM-100, SM-102, SM-105, SM 100, SM 102, SM 105

Infinity SM Series: SM112, SM120, SM122, SM125, SM-112, SM-120, SM-122, SM-125, SM 112, SM 120, SM 122, SM 125

Infinity SM Series: SM115, SM150, SM152, SM155, SM-115, SM-150, SM-152, SM-155, SM 115, SM 150, SM 152, SM 155

These are the SM series that had the 3/4" Polycell tweeter:

Infinity SM62, SM-62, SM 62, SM65, SM-65, SM 65, SMVIDEO, SM-VIDEO
SM VIDEO, SM165


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Well, I like JBLs, and while I haven' heard the L series, I have the Studio II series. If you have those available, I'd say go with JBL across your fronts (opt for the 830 if you can).


----------



## lovnblack (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanx jackfish and eugovector for your comments and suggestions. Finally I understood that I have to find a Infinity series speaker. I will try to find, it will be difficult. And I think if I can not find a infinity speaker, I will buy jbl lc 820 rears. And will think about center klipsch rc 62 or JBL LC-2 (I AM STILL THINKING ABOUT THESE 2 CENTERS; WHICIH ONE IS BETTER  ). I would buy a new jbl fronts when I got money until then I have to use my infinity fronts with these new center and rears...

Thanx for your suggestions again


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

If you are getting JBL L820s and eventually get JBLs to replace your Infinity SM-255s, why not just get a JBL LC2 center so you have timbre matching amongst all your speakers? The JBL L880 and L890 towers get pretty good reviews. Then when you have an all JBL system you can use the Infinity speakers for a bedroom system or sell them.


----------



## lovnblack (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi Jackfish  no I will not replace SM-255s, I will use them as fronts, at least I want to try for a while (fronts: infinity 255s, center JBL LC2, rears:JBL L820s) if this system wont got a timbre...than I have to replace my infinity fronts...of course when I got budget for those JBL L880-890


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

To be perfectly clear: Your center should match your fronts.


----------



## lovnblack (Jan 12, 2010)

yes ok I understood that my center and fronts..both of them should be Infinity but I can not find Infinity products in Turkey. So that, maybe front's and center technical specs match but not brand? What u think is it works fine? If your answer yes, what kind of technical details have to match, can you find Infinity SM-255's technical specs and can compare it with one of centers : jbl lc 2 - klipsch rc 62

If u can help about it I will be very happy 

Thanx


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

I have a couple of other ideas to throw out to you:

Move the current Infinity's to the back and get JBL's (from what I understand, the only brand available besides Bose)
Ignore the center altogether. A properly set up left/right speaker can simulate a center channel pretty well.

The reason why we're stressing the need to match the front three speakers is pretty straightforward. Every speaker has it's own signature sound/timbre/etc. When you have the action pan across from the left to the center to the right, putting different speaker in the middle will subtlety (if not grossly) change the sound/timbre of the action and thereby causing some distraction during the performance.

A couple of other notes

Here is a link that explains partially why many of us shy away from Bose
It looks like you think there is some magic to pairing electronics and speakers. As a general rule (and especially main stream speakers) there isn't anything to worry about -- a decent receiver should be able to drive just about any speaker out there that you're looking at. There are exceptions, but they are few and far between.


----------



## lovnblack (Jan 12, 2010)

I am not sure that your "move fronts to back and get jbls to front" ideas will working because my problem is already my fronts are very powerfull and big. I never provide accordance with my old center cause of my infinitys so big and powerful. So u can imagine what it will looks like if I will move infinitys to the back and jbls to the front. Also, I dont have enough rear space-place for this huge infinitys. But..I will try and will see, thanx for your idea


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Then consider JCD's premise to forego a center with your Infinity SM-255s as your fronts. The whole concept of stereophonic sound provides the sound necessary to produce center channel material with just two front speakers. And as you say your SM-255s are "big and powerful" which should allow them to operate in that fashion. I'm sure most AV receivers will allow configuring center channel material to be played through the front speakers. Get the JBL L820s for your rear speakers and try this out.


----------



## lovnblack (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi again 

I gone to a 2th hand store and spent my a few hours  I found a few product and one of them is infinity center..but..very old model  and confused again  I need your ideas and comments again (so sorry) I want to write alternatives here and want you comment/"If I were you I bought this one..." suggestions please:

CENTERS:

Infinity Kappa Center (100W RMS, 50hz-27Khz, 89dB)
JBL SVA Center (150W, 80Hz-18Khz, 88dB)
JBL XTI 10 (100W, 60Hz-27Khz, 89dB)
JBL LC 2 (75W RMS/300W, 50hz-40kHz, 92 dB)

REARS:

JBL E 30 (125W RMS, 50HZ-40KHZ, 88dB)
JBL L 820(75W RMS/300W, 55hz-40KHZ, 90dB)
JBL SVA REARS (????????)

P.S.: I written technical specs but Im not sure these details, Im sure u already know these technical specs. Except, sva rears...cause I can not check and learned model number.

As you said I found a infinity center for my infinity SM255 fronts but...I dont know this Kappa center really looks like very old, I couldnt be sure, so that I wanted take your comments and suggestions again.

Thanx all


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Lovnblack, are you also using a Subwoofer? If you are not and the Infinity Center Channel is way different in design and construction to your fronts, I would go with the Speakers that go the lowest in frequency response.

It would appear the LC 2 is rated down to 50 Hz. However, the 75 watt RMS rating has me concerned about the quality of it as this is a pretty low rating.

Did you have the opportunity to listen to all of these Speakers? The ideal situation would be an In Home Demonstration. Or at least, the opportunity to return any Speakers you buy in the event they do not match well with your fronts.

I would probably go with the Kappa unless it is in bad condition. Again, the goal is to have identical tweeters at minimum in your HT. If that is not possible, I would go with whichever sounds best to you.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## lovnblack (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi,

I have got a huge subwoofer (special designed) but I dont use cause I never need a subwoofer bass  Infinity's bass is enough for me. As your thought, I also thought the same way, I will ask them for try them in my home, with my home cinema. And if they say ok u can...I am thinking to try JBL SVA center and Kenwood Kappa center.

By the way, they offered me that too. They got not dual only 1 JBL E 80 Front speaker. And they offered me good price. What you think a JBL E 80 would be usefull with my infinity fronts? 

Cheers


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

The Infinity Kappa series is newer (discontinued several years ago) than the Infinity SM series and uses the newer CMMD drivers whereas the SM uses a polypropylene woofer and Polycell tweeter. Hence, the Kappa is not voice/timbre matched with the SM. That said the Kappa is a very good speaker, I just don't know how it will match with the SM-255s.


----------



## lovnblack (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi Jackfish,

Thanx for your comment. It means I must forget Kappa center...Maybe u saw my last message/center list:

Infinity Kappa Center (100W RMS, 50hz-27Khz, 89dB) (DISCARDED)
JBL SVA Center (150W, 80Hz-18Khz, 88dB)
JBL XTI 10 (100W, 60Hz-27Khz, 89dB)
JBL LC 2 (75W RMS/300W, 50hz-40kHz, 92 dB)

So, what u think about JBL alternatives? 

OR

what will be your suggest (brand and model) if I dont say "I got these alternatives in Turkey..." can u gimme a name..maybe I can try my luck to find that one in here...

Thanx


----------

